# mini bar ?



## kmkalf (Oct 17, 2011)

i'm about to pull the plug on a mini light bar i have it narrowed down to either the Axixtech MB30 or the EBAR360. Which one is brighter in your opinion and would be better suited for a chevy tahoe with roof rails/cargo bars? I really want to be noticed when i'm plowing to prevent getting hit as being bright during the day time. I'm not a professional- just gotta do my house and close friends/family. I would like to stay under the $200 mark since i don't see a penny from plowing


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

theyre both china crap ... buy a led beacon from able 2 ... $ 100 bucks made in missouri ...


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

I would look for a used Wheelen or a Buyers Product Company mini bar in that price range.


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

*mini bar*

That lightbar does seem like its pretty nice, but have you checked in to whelen mini bars? The responder is nice but its around $235.00. They also have the new century line. Here are some links.
Century 11" $195.00
http://sirennet.com/whmc11.html
Century 16" $225.00 its a little over your 200 mark but it is made in America. ussmileyflag
http://www.sirennet.com/whmc16.html
Responder con3 $235.00
http://www.sirennet.com/whr1lppa.html

If i were to buy one of the two you listed I would most definately buy the EBAR360.


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

First off Axixtech is generally not considered China Crap....

While I agree I was a bit weary of buying a Strobes N More bar I took the jump and I am more then satisfied with how it turned out.. In the video i was testing the LED hideaways i was installing...sorry for how smallthe video is, it was done with my iphone.


----------



## kmkalf (Oct 17, 2011)

looks like the whelen mc16ma is going to be the one for me. the raised height for the magnets will give visibility with my roof rack bars on my tahoe and for an american made product for a few dollars more is well worth it thanks


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

kmkalf;1510511 said:


> looks like the whelen mc16ma is going to be the one for me. the raised height for the magnets will give visibility with my roof rack bars on my tahoe and for an american made product for a few dollars more is well worth it thanks


perfect choice .... great warrenty and the costumer service is great too .... all my bars have been whelen ... except one highlighter from FS ....


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Good choice!


----------

